# Cat fishing, ebro, where to get pellets & any advise?



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm off to do some catfishing on the lower ebro, i have purchased all the proper gear and watched plenty od dvd's read books etc. I have also purchased a boat foe getting the baits out. My questions are-

anyone know where to get halibut pellets from on the lower ebro?

Wheres the best place to fish for the cats on lower ebro? (someone said Flix is a good area, any more hot spots about?)

basically any info that could help?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Samcos all bait at caspe 

Ribo roca and the dam good areas flix 
For your licences there is a shop in flix that supplys these ask for puyols the above are the main areas for big cats hope this helps


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Brilliant thanks TonySpain


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Where do you go fishing for cats? What do you do? Lure them from their houses?


----------

